# Lonely cockatiel...?



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know what to do... I'm beginning to question if taking Bird was the right thing to do. I know he would have probably been separated from his flockmates anyways... but he's hears the local birds and calls out for them, or his old flock. It breaks my heart. I don't know what to do to help ease his loneliness. 

I'm also still not sure if he's even eating. I leave the pellets he used to eat in there all the time... but I've never seen him actually eat any. He's still pretty active though... but I'd like to actually see him eat. 

I've only had him a little over a day and I feel like I've already failed him.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

believe me, I (and I bet quite a few others) know how you feel! I was a wreck when I brought hemingway home. I'm a pretty stoic fella, and I broke down one night when I thought Hemingway was sad and wasn't eating much. 

You have to keep at it. It's only been a day. He's in a new place with someone new. He's calling because he's in a new place, but soon that calling will be for you (you'll know it). 

Food: pellets are great. Maybe try picking up some millet or nutriberries and see if he'll nibble on those to kickstart his comfort with eating? Not too much!

Calling and Loneliness: how much time are you around him/in the same room during the day? Lots of "face time" will help with this.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure he is eating and it will take some time for him to settle in


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

I've got some millet and treats (they were from his old home) and he'll occasionally eat some from me. I dropped some in his food dish so he knew where he could find more... but who knows. 

I'm around him most of the time. He's in my bedroom so I spent like all day yesterday with him, minus like 6 hours when I had to work. And the random minutes when I would get food, go to the washroom, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

If you have had him a little over a day he may not be eating much. He is possibly confused and upset. This is not a criticism of you - any tiel might be like this as they are sensitive little souls. It sounds from your previous posts like Bird is a shy quiet bird anyway so he may just take a while to settle. Try just sitting near him and reading, or talking/singing quietly to yourself. Then he won't feel so alone, but won't feel threatened either. You may catch him eating too!
You haven't failed him- you rehomed a bird that was 'going to be separated from his flockmates anyway' and gave him a caring home. He just doesn't realise it yet.
As for being lonely, well I am not the best person to advise as I haven't gone longer than 12 months with only 1 bird, ever! I just can't help having a flock (even if it is just 2 birds) but I am lucky in that I am an adult, in my own home, and with a very understanding husband!
You are doing a good job, just be patient


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

He's grinding his beak noww... or nibbling on something in his mouth.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Grinding the beak means they are relaxed and when mine do it it goes straight through me :wacko:


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

Mhm. that's what I've heard. <3


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

beak grinding=satisfaction! that's good. Usually a sign of preparing for a nap, or just content. Good news


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

Well... he started climbing all over his cage again, and now he's napping. I'm taking this time to spend some quality time with my dog who was not impressed when I had to lock hi out of my room when Bird got out.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

it'll take a little while. Don't fret. It'll get there.


----------



## mostangrypirate (Jun 12, 2011)

my very young tiel stood absolutely still and silent for the 1st day. started eating on day 2. day 5 now. he is a pig.


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha Bird is much better as well. His food looks like some of it has been eaten... but he doesn't seem to want to eat in front of me. He must have gone to his food bowl at some point though, because I put a very small bit of millet in there and I found the hulls all over the bottom this morning. He's gotten much better with his surroundings. He'll eat millet from my hand now (just a small part of the stick as the size seems to spook him?) and he's even started letting me put my arm in the cage to give it to him.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

good news!! maybe he's just very prim and proper, and doesn't want to have someone else watching him eat  

Here's a trick...try to make a point of eating in the same room with him. Tiels are social birds and will want to eat (and eventually eat what you're eating) if you're doing meals in the same vicinity.


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

I got that advice too. He's come around and started eating. He's come so FAR! Before he would get realy nervous at my hands coming in the cage (to change water and what not) now he honestly doesn't care, as long as I don't touch him and don't move fast. We've started training and he LOVES it. Like honestly, he doesn't seem to want to stop, unless a tractor outside spooks him. it's the cutest thing. He's preening now, but he was napping/beak grinding before.


----------



## johnfel (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow I'm glad I found this post I'm going trough the same thing I've had Twitter for 2 days now and I'm really not sure if he/she can even eat on its own. They gave Twitter to me as a gift. All I now he/she is very young, Twitter can fly but no feathers under the wings on her body. I bought hand feed but, Twitter is not really interested. I'm doing my best. 

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thank you New to forum and Cockatiels


----------

